# Campagnolo Brake Hood Installation



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Hola All,

I bought a new pair of hoods and am having a difficult time installing them. They are for 2003 model year record shifters. I can't get the rubber piece to come off. Should I cut the old ones off? Do I need to remove the shifter? Any input will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Here's the procedure*

The easiest install is to remove the levers from the bars (and the cables from the levers), but I assume you don't want to do that (it's not the easiest total procedure, just the easiest way to do the hoods). Here's the procedures:

- to remove the old hoods, remember that there are a number of tabs and nubs that match indents in the brake body, so the rubber will not slide off. Start at the back (near the bars) and peel the hoods inside out toward the front of the bike. Once you have the hoods about 2/3 inverted, you should be able to slide them forward toward the levers. Accept that the rubber is VERY flexible and keep pulling the hood forward, easing the top of the hood over the top of the lever at its highest point. Think of the hood as being anchored under the lever pivot, and "hinging" the hood over the top.

- to install new hoods, consider using baby powder or rubbing alcohol (or even water) to lubricate the inside of the rubber. Slip the new hood up the lever, and then pull it over the top of the high point. Once you have the hood roughly in place, feel for the bumps caused by the tabs and nubs not being in place. Massage them into their respective slots and indents. You may have to pull the hood away from the body to get the larger tabs into their slots.


----------



## jimPz (Mar 20, 2002)

ElDuderino said:


> Hola All,
> 
> I bought a new pair of hoods and am having a difficult time installing them. They are for 2003 model year record shifters. I can't get the rubber piece to come off. Should I cut the old ones off? Do I need to remove the shifter? Any input will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


what I've found, that helps, in addition to Kerry's great directions is to warm up the new hoods (like with a hair dryer), makes 'em stretch easier.

JimPz


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no need to remove levers...*

The old hoods will slide off, starting at the back near the bar and slide forward, over the rounded "knob" above brake lever. Installing the new ones is like putting on a pair of pants. Start at the end of the brake lever and pull the hood on. Alcohol will help a lot to make the hood slide easily during installation and removal. 

Note that there is a locating tab on each side of the hood which goes into a recess in the ergo lever body.


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Worked perfectly...the hardest part is getting the old hoods off. The alcohol certainly helped. Thank you all.


----------

